# My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

_Modified by Cpsmith3 at 11:30 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (flyboy3069)*

yup sounds about right. Nice to hear.


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

flyboy how big is your nitrous bottle and how many minutes can go get out of it?


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

_Modified by Cpsmith3 at 11:30 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## 2005.5 GLI (Oct 9, 2008)

sounds like a nice set up!


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (2005.5 GLI)*

Thanks. 
Words do not express how awsome the car feels when everything works just as you could ever want it to.
I basically have it setup like it were supercharged but without running out of steam top end.
Cheers,


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (flyboy3069)*

Have you put your car on a dyno or logged any 1/4 times yet?
Sounds like a sweet setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I will have some numbers soon.
I will probably be going to the track this weekend.
Without the nitrous oxide and the water methanol i did the 1/4 mile in 12.2.
I hope to break into the 11's this time.
So far I have done no dyno, but I have used the Ross-Tech hex com cable to log my engine speed, vehicle speed, vehicle weight and time stamp, to calculate a curve.
I should have a real dyno by the middle of December.


----------



## epwerkz (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (flyboy3069)*

Im thingkin to do the same as yours.
mind telling me the brand that you are using on the water methanol injection and the nitrous system?
what turbo did you use on ur car now?
manual or dsg? can the dsg transmission handle the power of the water methanol injection,nitrous and turbo?


_Modified by epwerkz at 4:31 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (flyboy3069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy3069* »_
So my conclusions:
W/M with N2O will give you no knock, no extreme egt, and a clean engine!
Cheers,









Can you calculate how much it is with "shot" term ? Are you controlling your N2O system by manually ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -iSot


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (epwerkz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epwerkz* »_Im thingkin to do the same as yours.
manual or dsg? can the dsg transmission handle the power of the water methanol injection,nitrous and turbo?
_Modified by epwerkz at 4:31 AM 11-25-2008_

not only the dsg but your bottom end also needs to be upgrated upwords of 350


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (flyboy3069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy3069* »_
For once I was right! 









Your being modest. lol


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (Mintdub)*

The nitrous system I have is N.O.S. It has 3 solenoids (fuel, N2O, Purge) Originally it was a push button system with a switch I installed on the accelerator. I had an injector controller lying around and wanted to make good use out of it
http://www.urdusa.com/product_...98003 
Instead of using a push button switch I have the controller pulsing the solenoids based on boost and rpm's to progressively bring up the shot of N2O. Tthis gives the ECU a chance to react to any lean conditions that could result from a w/m malfunction.
I am using a 50hp shot for nitrous.
I have a manual transmission. 
Stock the dsg probably will not handle the power. HGP makes an upgrade though.


----------



## epwerkz (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (flyboy3069)*

so with dsg transmission it will cause problems?
how about changing the nozzle to the smaller one?like 35hp shoot?
manual transmission is not having an issues for sure.
damnnnnn.....scared ruining the dsg transmission


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (epwerkz)*

I really doubt the dsg will break. I think it will just disengage with the extra torque.
But with such a small shot and no turbo, I don't see any problems.

I am sure there are people who have gone as high as 100hp or even more but with timing adjustments. I didn't want to adjust timing so I used the water methanol.
cheers,


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (flyboy3069)*


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: My experience with W/M Injection/Nitrous Oxide/Turbo (VDubFan32)*

I can't wait for the video's


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

You a part of the Fixx? I grew up in Tampa and left in mid 06. Just curious if I know you or not.
< = Colby


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*

I only became aware of the fixx in 2006 so its likely that we don't know each other.
Just in case, I went to Riverview High school, HCC and USF.
Cheers,


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (flyboy3069)*

Yea, I went to Alonso and SPC so doubtful then. C'est la vie, nice to meet you know so far as a meeting on a message board can go.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*

_Modified by Cpsmith3 at 11:30 AM 2-6-2009_


----------

